# 31CC Yard machine weed trimmer



## dar3350 (Jun 15, 2009)

What cause the kick back on the pull rope when trying to start trimmer? It does it constantly until it finally starts the engine. The trimmer is going on 5 years old. It started great when I first bought it.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

dar3350 said:


> What cause the kick back on the pull rope when trying to start trimmer? It does it constantly until it finally starts the engine. The trimmer is going on 5 years old. It started great when I first bought it.


make sure the drive shaft is not binding up the engine


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Carbon build up on the piston?


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

On a 4 cycle lawn mower engine if the pull rope yanks back hard, it's often time the sign of an out of time condition caused by a sheared flywheel key.. 
Sometimes the engine will actually run out of time like this. Not sure if this is ever the case with a 2 cycle.

Spit


----------

